# Dock Building Recommendations



## Manfrogdog (Nov 1, 2016)

I am about to build a very long dock ( 355 feet long with a boathouse) on East Galveston bay. I am looking for any recommendations on building it. Items such as - quality build, cost cutting, framing suggestions, longevity suggestions, pole coatings/protection, piling companies that are good but reasonably priced, wood vendors with good prices, etc. would be helpful. Dock basic design is done and permit approved. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

Manfrogdog said:


> I am about to build a very long dock ( 355 feet long with a boathouse) on East Galveston bay. I am looking for any recommendations on building it. Items such as - quality build, cost cutting, framing suggestions, longevity suggestions, pole coatings/protection, piling companies that are good but reasonably priced, wood vendors with good prices, etc. would be helpful. Dock basic design is done and permit approved. Thanks in advance for your help.


On that much open water make sure frame work is bolted through the pilings,
NO lag screws. Used stainless ring shank nails in the frame work and decking.
DO NOT SCREW THE DECK BOARDS DOWN and be sure to leave plenty of space between the deck boards. I would suggest something in the 1/2-3/4 inch range.


----------



## BBCAT (Feb 2, 2010)

What is the reason for not screwing down the deck boards?


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

BBCAT said:


> What is the reason for not screwing down the deck boards?


Only thing I can think of is serious wave action like from a big or named storm combined with surge will hammer the underside of the dock and if the deck boards don't give the wave action will lift the pilings right out of the water ...

.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

BBCAT said:


> What is the reason for not screwing down the deck boards?





acoastalbender said:


> Only thing I can think of is serious wave action like from a big or named storm combined with surge will hammer the underside of the dock and if the deck boards don't give the wave action will lift the pilings right out of the water ...


Yes, and that is why he said leave generous gap between deck boards.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Screws*



BBCAT said:


> What is the reason for not screwing down the deck boards?


You do this because the screws wonâ€™t release and it could end up tearing the frame apart. Not worried about losing a few deck boards, that actually a good thing as with the spacing it relieves the pressure from pounding waves.


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

My next door neighbor had a 1/2 dozen or so pilings that had been sunk at least 5ft below the channel bottom that had completely popped up on him from Harvey ... 

.


----------

